# Team Fuente is back from the dead



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Ready to dispatch carnage. Please stand by......


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

This could get ugly


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome back Bro! Can't wait to see the destruction you're about to partake in.


----------



## Photo Dan (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh the joy of being a victim. :lolat:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Team Fuente said:


> Ready to dispatch carnage. Please stand by......


Glad to see you back around! Hope all has been well!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

rack em & smack em & let the spectators pick up the pieces


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Where in AZ so I know which direction to look for the missile launch from? Good to see an OG from AZ.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh, wonderful. I've been here long enough to have seen quite a few "bombs" (nuclear-grade) go off because of Mr. Fuente... Not pretty, not pretty at all.

Somebody's going to have to cover their ass, this is going to be ugly.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

I only know you through legend, needless to say, I am glad you are back, excited to see what carnage you bring!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Welcome back. Can't wait to see the damage!


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

Holy crap, here we go again. Somebody gonna get blowed up 'roun here.

Welcome back buddy!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Woah. I've heard stories... Legends... Tall tales... I didn't believe them. But... But now here you are... 



: runs :


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

this will not end well...goodbye target!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL, I just like their name. Imagine, an all Fuente bomb!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

You wanna see his rap sheet? Refer to these two threads:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/281623-dont-ever-trust-team-fuente.html

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/274898-i-am-absolutely-speechless.html


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Breakaway500 said:


> Wowza!! I recently did a trade with the Unibomber..(aka Team Fuente)and received twice as many sticks as I bargained for. A very generous BOTL indeed!


Check out this quote from that first link. Do we have the answer to who the unibomber is that has been sneak attacking recently? He does have a unabomber pic in his profile. Still doesn't explain the NH post office stamp though.

There is another link in the first bomb thread where you can find another insane bomb. Words can't describe his hits so I'm not even gonna try. :clap2:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/276099-state-kentucky-no-longer-map.html


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh god this will be crazy


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

Tick tock as I dust off my trusty black book of past victoms names and addresses I quietly ponder my next attack....tick tock tick tock thats the sound of your humis nearing radioactivity.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

I've heard stories about you. Never really thought I'd get to witness one of these with my own eyes. I cannot wait to see what kind of destruction will be unleashed on some poor sucker.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

holy crap! that is insane!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Who's Team Fuente????? :noidea: :noidea:

:boink: :boink: Glad to see you back bro' I only caught the tail end of your last couple posts and this return party cannot be any good for whom ever you are targeting.

Good Luck for the unlucky soul.....


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow! I took a look at the old threads...and well, someone's going to SUFFER!!!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just clicked those links, whoa, uhhhh, whoa....whoa:jaw:


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

+1 for HOLY CRAP

This is going to be good


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! Just checked out some of Lenny's past work and my god does he hit hard. Good luck to whoever is in his crosshairs.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome back Lenny!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow!! 

Haven't had the pleasure of meeting you as it looks like you were gone prior to me coming but welcome back! I'll be excited to see the destruction your going to bring!


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

smelvis said:


> Welcome back Lenny!


Whats up Dave glad to see you still sticking around


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

OH SPIT!!!!! I just read some of the previous detonations and all i can say is that somebody is going to hurt!!


----------

